
Windows Phone on the Rise - iateyourzebras
http://quriousity.com/windows-phone-on-the-rise/
======
pedalpete
But in Europe, it appears Windows Phone is doing quite well.
[http://wmpoweruser.com/kantar-windows-phone-shows-strong-
gro...](http://wmpoweruser.com/kantar-windows-phone-shows-strong-growth-nears-
double-digit-market-share-in-europe/)

Note in Italy, Windows Phone surpassed iOS in sales, and France it isn't
trailing far behind.

